# اللهجة الحضرمية: عويلة



## muhammad2012

كلمة عويلة

تعني أولاد صغار سواء فتيان أو أطفال
مثل كلمة عيال التي لها نفس المعنى

وليس لها مفرد من لفظها

(ولكن نقول (وليد

...........
أظن أن في ليبيا أيضا يقولون عويلة أيضا على الفتيان
وفي مصر يقولون عيّل
والجمع عيال


----------

